# .22 Magums?



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Many years ago...many many years ago when I was in High School I took some of the money I made bailing hay and bought a Ruger Single-Six with an additional cylinder for .22 magnum rounds from the local Ace hardware store (yeah, they sold guns then). It was the first pistol that I had ever owned. The store clerk threw in a box of .22 LR and a box of .22 mag rounds. He told me that the .22 mag had 5 times the power of the .22 LR, and when I compared the 2 rounds, I believed him. I took allot of rabbits and squirrels with that pistol, and still have it.

As I said, I still have that pistol in addition to a .22 magnum rifle made by Henry, the brass sided one. At one hundred yards it drops about 1 inch. I still like the round and I like the firearms that I have to fire them. Anyone else out there have or like the .22 Mag round? I noticed that are local stores have started getting them in, although the .22 LR rounds are still scarce and hard to find.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Many years ago...many many years ago when I was in High School I took some of the money I made bailing hay and bought a Ruger Single-Six with an additional cylinder for .22 magnum rounds from the local Ace hardware store (yeah they sold guns then). It was the first pistol that I had ever owned. The store clerk threw in a box of .22 LR and a box of .22 mag rounds. He told me that the .22 mag had 5 times the power of the .22 LR, and when I compared the 2 rounds, I believed him. I took allot of rabbits and squirrels with that pistol, and still have it.
> 
> As I said, I still have that pistol in addition to a .22 magnum rifle made made by Henry, the brass sided one. At one hundred yards it drops about 1 inch. I still like the round and I like the firearms that I have to fire them. Anyone else out there have or like the .22 Mag round? I noticed that are local stores have started getting them in, although the .22 LR rounds are still scarce and hard to find.


I carried a small single six like that when I was a kid and running my trap line. It was my grandpa's pistol and one of the vultures (those more interested in what they could grab) than to sit and visit with him during his last few years absconded with it.

As far as the 22 magnum, it's an entirely different beast than the 22lr. I never bought one, because of the price difference between the LR and Magnum rounds. My brother has a Winchester lever action in 22mag (mine is in 22lr). I should keep an eye open for a Ruger Single Six in 22 though! We have 4 of them in .32 H&R Mag though.

AJ


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Many years ago...many many years ago when I was in High School I took some of the money I made bailing hay and bought a Ruger Single-Six with an additional cylinder for .22 magnum rounds from the local Ace hardware store (yeah, they sold guns then). It was the first pistol that I had ever owned. The store clerk threw in a box of .22 LR and a box of .22 mag rounds. He told me that the .22 mag had 5 times the power of the .22 LR, and when I compared the 2 rounds, I believed him. I took allot of rabbits and squirrels with that pistol, and still have it.
> 
> As I said, I still have that pistol in addition to a .22 magnum rifle made by Henry, the brass sided one. At one hundred yards it drops about 1 inch. I still like the round and I like the firearms that I have to fire them. Anyone else out there have or like the .22 Mag round? I noticed that are local stores have started getting them in, although the .22 LR rounds are still scarce and hard to find.


I have the same ruger convertible. The .22 mags are as scarce as the .22lr in meatchicken. Its one of my favorite handguns.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I bought a Thompson contender with a 22 mag barrel, I like shooting it. The problem I have with the 22 mag quite frankly, is the price of the ammo. I am not convinced it's worth what they are asking for it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a couple of the little North American / NAA 22LR/22M revolvers. I keep 22M's in them and they do shoot quite well for me! I use them as a back-up
to my back-up or when I'm in a situation where that is all I can carry. They are tiny but I sure as hell would not want to get shot by one!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think its the kel-tec pmr-30 that is a semi auto .22 mag handgun. 30 round mags. Most .22 handguns are .22lr and only hold 10 rounds. 
Yea I wouldn't want to get shot with anything either.
And I hear the price of .22 mag is the same at 9mm so. That's just crazy. One of the big selling points of .22 used to be cheaper ammo and a lot in a box? Time to switch?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have and old 2 shot Derringer in 22 mag. 

I have been very interested in the Keltec James mentioned. If I see one locally I will probably pick it up. 30 round mag and lightweight.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

James m said:


> I think its the kel-tec pmr-30 that is a semi auto .22 mag handgun. 30 round mags. Most .22 handguns are .22lr and only hold 10 rounds.
> Yea I wouldn't want to get shot with anything either.
> And I hear the price of .22 mag is the same at 9mm so. That's just crazy. One of the big selling points of .22 used to be cheaper ammo and a lot in a box? Time to switch?


When I was checking ammo prices daily, I found the price of .22 mag to be about the same as 9mm also.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Those Single-Six Convertibles are fun guns. I had one that I traded for an S&W M36, I got the better end of that trade but I still miss the little Ruger. My Single-Six shot well with .22lr and just ok with the Magnum ammo. I agree the .22 Mag ammo is far too expensive for what it does.

-Infidel


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought Mrs Inor a Ruger single-six .22 mag for her birthday several years ago. I have only shot it a couple times, but she seems to love it - shoots it quite a bit.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

The Ruger single-six with two cylinders was also my first handgun. Fun to shoot. It's fallen out of favor for more "modern" handguns. Think I'll be sure and take it with me the next trip to the range. It definitly forces you to slow down and not burn through the ammo!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The performance enhancements of a .22 mag over a .22 long rifle seems to be mostly dependent on the barrel length of the gun. The longer the better and the full potential is reached at 16 inches as good as I can tell. With short barreled pistols mini revolvers etc. the gain is not much except for more flash..bang..and unburned powder. It apparently makes much better rifle ammo than pistol ammo.
22 Magnum


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Many years ago...many many years ago when I was in High School I took some of the money I made bailing hay and bought a Ruger Single-Six with an additional cylinder for .22 magnum rounds from the local Ace hardware store (yeah, they sold guns then). .......... .


Our Ace Hardware still does. I even bought my AK there.
I have two Single Six's, one was a gift and the other bought used. One is the 5 & 3/4" barrel, the other 6 & 1/2". I keep the LR cylinder in one, the magnum cylinder in the other.
They make good farm guns, the magnum out of a handgun is as powerful as a LR out of a rifle in a much smaller, more portable, package. Plus, the very large Norway rats that occasionally show up in our feed shed require a CCI magnum snakeshot round to go down.
Having had a Single Six since the 1970's I finally bought a magnum rifle. The Henry was out of my price range, and being left handed pretty much limited my bolt action choice to a Savage Model 93GL, which I equipped with a 4X scope.
The Winchester Super X 40 grain JHP is a superb round. For explosive terminal effects on small animals the CCI 30 grain TNT round works. I also keep on hand some Remington 30 grain ballistic tips, in fact the magnum cylinder in the Ruger alternates the Super X and the ballistic tips. That way I'm pretty much ready for anything up to the size of a fox or **** after our chickens.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Many years ago...many many years ago when I was in High School I took some of the money I made bailing hay and bought a Ruger Single-Six with an additional cylinder for .22 magnum rounds from the local Ace hardware store (yeah, they sold guns then). It was the first pistol that I had ever owned. The store clerk threw in a box of .22 LR and a box of .22 mag rounds. He told me that the .22 mag had 5 times the power of the .22 LR, and when I compared the 2 rounds, I believed him. I took allot of rabbits and squirrels with that pistol, and still have it.
> 
> As I said, I still have that pistol in addition to a .22 magnum rifle made by Henry, the brass sided one. At one hundred yards it drops about 1 inch. I still like the round and I like the firearms that I have to fire them. Anyone else out there have or like the .22 Mag round? I noticed that are local stores have started getting them in, although the .22 LR rounds are still scarce and hard to find.


Yep, I have them and use them in my .22 rifles. It's not easy to find ANY 22 ammo these days, so I take what I can get.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have the single six and fire both .22 and .22 mag from it every time it comes out. .22 mag cci rounds have 355 foot pounds of energy at the muzzle. 22 quiets are perfect for small game inside 60 yards. We practice with the round side of sidewalk chalk at 40 yards with great success. 

Love that gun for its versatility and reliability. If i had time to.grab only 1 pistol that would be the one. 355 foot pounds is good enough for deer and mauraders. In a pinch that is. 22 mag is available in my area more so than LR but ive stored much of each to make it a viable selection. Great gun and the mag is a great little round


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

A 22 Hornet is a reliable 22 magnum. From a good bolt rifle it will match and excise any 22 mag rimfire. Plus, the hornet is reloadable. JMHO.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Let us not forget the .218 Bee and .219 Zipper.

.218 Bee - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
.219 Zipper - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> A 22 Hornet is a reliable 22 magnum. From a good bolt rifle it will match and excise any 22 mag rimfire. Plus, the hornet is reloadable. JMHO.


The 22 Hornet is not even in the same class as the 22 magnum. Higher velocity with heavier bullets makes all the difference.
I would not shoot a coyote with a 22 magnum, I know people do, but there is a high chance the dog will run off and die a slow death.
Accordingly, I bought a single shot New England Firearms Handi Rifle in 22 Hornet, mounted a decent scope with illuminated reticle.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I heard some people put a pointy bullet on a .22 mag instead of the rounded ones while making handloads.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Huh? What are you smoking? lol


----------

